# Newbie Alert!!!



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the Haunt world and have been running around the Halloweenforum for a couple of weeks and thought I better stick my head in here too!


Thanks!

Bobby


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bobby!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Just Kidding.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Bobby. Don't just stick your head in. Come in, sit down, stay awhile. We don't bite. Well, if you've hung around a while you'll know we do. But come in anyway.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard! You'll like it here.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW thanks everyone! I hope to make lots of friends here!

Bobby


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

you're not THE newbie any more. That would be me!


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you so much everybody!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Here Newbie, Newbie, Newbie.......
Wahahahahha!

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Bobbywan!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Bobby!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Bobby!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ahhhh, Fresh meat for the grinder.....You'll like it here, We have cookies!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Bobbywan! Welcome! Quite the Family we have here! Have fun and Happy Haunting!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## rayster1900 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome from another newbie!!! 

Ray


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! come on in. we won't bite...and the ones that do we restrain with home made face-masks and leashes!

lol. you do have your rabies shot right? :lolkin:


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

Rabies shot! Check!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

There is tons of Halloween fun here at Haunt Forum!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

